# washing machine drain ..



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im repiping a w/m drain in very tight conditions. the 3" pvc is 1" from the bottom of the subfloor....with that being said i obviously cannot put a 3" 90 to catch the 2" stack.... is it acceptable to put a 2" l/s 90 at the bottom of the w/m stack that goes directly into a 3x2 bushing that's on the horizontal... inspectors want the 2" to only be on the vertical, and not in the horizontal, ...but would this be a potential issue in the future? customers dont want to fir the wall so i cant have any pipes out of the 2x4 wall. HELP?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> im repiping a w/m drain in very tight conditions. the 3" pvc is 1" from the bottom of the subfloor....with that being said i obviously cannot put a 3" 90 to catch the 2" stack.... is it acceptable to put a 2" l/s 90 at the bottom of the w/m stack that goes directly into a 3x2 bushing that's on the horizontal... inspectors want the 2" to only be on the vertical, and not in the horizontal, ...but would this be a potential issue in the future? customers dont want to fir the wall so i cant have any pipes out of the 2x4 wall. HELP?


 there is grey areas in every code depending on conditions. I do not see why they would not except your alternate plan. The 2in would wash itself better that way anyway .


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree. May run it by him In advance. ..


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I've had a couple of times where something didn't quite meet code in a remodel. Even though I had a plan, I asked the inspector his advice, that way he got to feel all important & let me do it the way I planed, our he gets to be the bad guy with the ho


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> im repiping a w/m drain in very tight conditions. the 3" pvc is 1" from the bottom of the subfloor....with that being said i obviously cannot put a 3" 90 to catch the 2" stack.... is it acceptable to put a 2" l/s 90 at the bottom of the w/m stack that goes directly into a 3x2 bushing that's on the horizontal... inspectors want the 2" to only be on the vertical, and not in the horizontal, ...but would this be a potential issue in the future? customers dont want to fir the wall so i cant have any pipes out of the 2x4 wall. HELP?


Just curious, why is the 3" so close to the subfloor?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Plumb26 said:


> Just curious, why is the 3" so close to the subfloor?


between it running 40 foot and the things I had to navigate around that was the only way to get it to fit in the ceiling...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

As long as the inspector doesn't see another way to do it to code you should be fine.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

no 2" on the horizontal? I havent busted out the old code book in a while for International requirements, but a washing machine box is rated to only 2 fixture units. 2" pvc on a 1/4" slope is plenty for a washing machine.


----------



## Oakum (Mar 30, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> no 2" on the horizontal? I havent busted out the old code book in a while for International requirements, but a washing machine box is rated to only 2 fixture units. 2" pvc on a 1/4" slope is plenty for a washing machine.


I'm with you, I can't understand what the issue is with 2" on the horizontal. Unless he is referring to the wash machine having to tie in to the 3” drain independently?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

3" is required on the horizontal here. will not pass with 2".


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> 3" is required on the horizontal here. will not pass with 2".


 Do you mean that you are required to connect to a 3" or large diameter fixture branch or stack? Is this a commercial ACW? 

Just curious.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

The code change came about in the international code to address issues relating to increased AAV use and new at the time front load machines that seemed to have overly powerful pumped discharge. The problem we were seeing was suds coming out of basement floor drains, toilets and tubs and showers. So the reaction was to increase pipe size. I think a lot of the problem was folks using the wrong detergent linked to crappy pitch on drain lines.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Ghostmaker said:


> The code change came about in the international code to address issues relating to increased AAV use and new at the time front load machines that seemed to have overly powerful pumped discharge. The problem we were seeing was suds coming out of basement floor drains, toilets and tubs and showers. So the reaction was to increase pipe size. I think a lot of the problem was folks using the wrong detergent linked to crappy pitch on drain lines.


 that's the reason I was given too. it makes things difficult most times to fit in a lot of places here


----------

